# Anyone have any information on Hemophagocytic Histiocytic Sarcoma?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry about Brody's diagnosis. 

Did you take him to NCSU Vet school or the Vet Speciality hospital?


----------



## mglamar (Oct 19, 2017)

We took him to Quartet for the splenoctomy and have an appointment with NCSU for Oncology.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you know if NCSU has any clinical trials?

What is the herbal medication your Vet recommended?


----------



## mglamar (Oct 19, 2017)

We have not had the consult yet, but according to Quartet they will most likely recommend CCNU as long as new tests don’t show spreading yet to other internal organs i.e. liver and lungs. Recent test did not show anything on liver or lungs and the readings I see is this disease is in the red blood cells and bone marrow.


----------



## mglamar (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry the herbal medication is from a vet in NY called triple burner. It is a special blend of chineese herbs.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry to read about Brody's diagnosis. I do not have any info, but wanted you to know my thoughts and prayers are with you! This is a great forum with a lot of good people who love their dogs and sharing information with each other. Most of all it is a great place for supporting each other through good and bad times!! Welcome to the forum and we will all be here for you and Brody!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. He is way too young to be dealing with this. You are in my prayers. There are way too many posts about cancer in young dogs. I hope a cure can be found.


----------

